# Replacement Seats For '86 Talbot Express



## Talbot Bertha (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi all this is my first post in this forum, My question may have been asked already so please forgive me if it has.
 I am looking to replace the front seats in my 1986 Talbot express, as after driving it 600 miles in the past week they have all but ruined me. I have read on this forum that Ford Galaxy or Renault Espace front seats fit, but I was wondering if they still rotate round fully. 
For some reason the drivers seat on mine hits the steering wheel so won't turn all the  way round.
 Are there any other seats that will bolt directly to the existing swivels (I.e Saab 95 seats) or is it best to get some with the swivel built in? Any info I'm given on this would help, Thanks in advance.


----------



## Talbot Bertha (Nov 1, 2009)

Im thinking of going with either Galaxy or Espace seats because of the built in swivels and arm rests any one tried to fit these to an early talbot?


----------



## Mr B (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Talbot Bertha,
   Try looking on Preloved there is a Talbot Express thread on the camper van forum and this has been disgussed quite a bit. I think the SAAB seats have been quite popular but need a bit of modification on the runner bars.
Regards,
Chris


----------



## Randonneur (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi,
I fitted a swivel seat to the passenger side on my 1991 Talbot Express from a Peugeot 806. I found that I had to drill the Talbot seat box to fit the Peugeot seat subframe and also drill the Talbot seat runners to fit for leg room adjustment. I bought a pair and when I fitted the drivers side I found it gave me no leg room under the steering wheel as it was a bit higher than the standard Talbot seat. So I now have a swivel passenger seat and standard Talbot drivers seat. Also beware of seatbelt mountings, my Talbot inner seatbelt fastening is on a stalk bolted to the floor, but the extra width of the swivel seat made it hard to use and difficult to walk through from the cab. I had to bolt the Talbot fastening to the Peugeot seat frame as the Peugeot one on the seat frame would not fit the Talbot tongue on the webbing.

All sorted now though, but it took a bit of head scratching at the time. Hope this is useful to you.


----------



## vera (Nov 4, 2009)

*Seats*

Have you tried looking on E Bay ?, I did see some Burstner seats advertised a few days ago when I was looking for something else, Or what about the breakers yards our local one often has small motorhomes in. Olearys in Hull mike be worth a call


----------



## Talbot Bertha (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys, I'm looking on Ebay for some saab seats i just got some swivels off Ebay as the original talbot ones require a plate bolting to the seat and may boost the seat height. I did consider some Galaxy ones with the swivel built in but couldn't find any decent ones.


----------



## vera (Nov 4, 2009)

*Seats*

Hi Talbot- We have got some Saab seats for sale but I am afraid they are still in the car. Thinking of putting it on E-Bay soon  S Reg 96000 miles but needs work on the brakes.
You would just need a big boot for all the parts you would have left
But Hey they are heated seats:


----------



## Talbot Bertha (Nov 5, 2009)

Cheers vera but i'm already sitting on a load of spares i got with the Van , i've no room for an entire Saab. LOL


----------

